# Snake ID - Lake Cooroibah (Noosa area)



## fat_chook (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi everyone
Our Jack Russell's killed this baby snake on our driveway a couple of nights ago so he's been in he freezer for a few days. Hopefully the photos are good enough to help with identification. We back onto a nature reserve at Lake Cooroibah which is mainly melaleuca and eucalypt scrub. His underbelly is quite pink which is not shown very well in the photo


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Small eyed snake - Cryptophis nigrescens


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 31, 2012)

what richoman said a small eyed snake, my neighbours had one in their living room about a week ago lol!


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 31, 2012)

well it was a small eyed snake...
haha
but is no longer


----------



## Bushman (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with Richoman. It's a Small-eyed Snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_).


----------



## Stuart (Dec 31, 2012)

Enough Please...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...tile-identification-forum-please-read-193502/


----------

